# Our New Mango Colored Bee Supplement



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

29 January 2011
Here's one of our 1st R & D images of new supplement product.
At this point in time we are working on how attractive the material is to honey bees. So far, so good.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks good. I'm glad to see you post this in the "Photo" section rather than a different section.

Is there a functional reason you went from the "red" formula, to the "mango" formula, or are you not interested in disclosing that?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

UPDATE;
12 February 2011

This nuc was fed a total of 4x.
It was transferred into a deep brood chamber,box.
The 10 framer was supered after 4x feedings.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Fed 4 times in two weeks?

Just making sure I'm understanding correctly.

As it expanded from 5 frames, to ten with a super, how many frames of brood increased?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This thread wil be up-dated in the future.
Regards,
Ernie[/QUOTE]


----------

